# Samplitude



## Triode (Nov 17, 2008)

Any Samp. 10 users here? I'm still having issues on how to export or work with Virtual Projects; seems a little wonky.


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't use it, but if you can explain what your issues are in a bit more detail, someone might be able to help


----------



## DOMC (Mar 17, 2010)

Im on samp 11 but still have ten here. Tell me the issue
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DOMC (Mar 17, 2010)

you still having issues?


----------



## ggidluck (Jun 25, 2009)

VIP's are definitely the way to work as you can redo steps quickly if you have to go back and make changes. I always work within the VIP context. 

To export any track in the VIP. I will solo the track and then bounce the file from the Tools->Track Bouncing. An alternate way Convert Audio->Save In Format available from the File menu. With any of these you can select left only/right only or stereo, and the file type that you want 16-bit, 24-bit, or float.

The VIP takes a little getting used to but once you learn how to work with objects there is no going back. It is an extremely fast way to work once you learn it.


----------

